# What are gas prices in your area today?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

$3.80 here in East KY.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

This afternoon I filled up the wife's van at Wallyworld for $3.53 a gallon.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Diesel is $4.08 where I live, $4.15 in Albuquerque.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Regular is $4.10 in Central Connecticut and quite a bit more in Southwestern Connecticut.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

3.59 central iowa!


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheapest gas I have put in my truck has been 3.93 for regular in Houston TX. Diesel is around 4.10.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

£1.40 per litre

I will let you guys do the currency conversion, but that's a litre, not a gallon.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

4.00 at BJs in upstate New York. 4.02 is the cheapest elsewhere up here. I can't wait to leave this state. I'm heading your way soon, @survival.


----------



## iPrep (Apr 15, 2012)

3.86 in NH


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Today $3.98 and 10 miles south of me its $3.74 at all locations????


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I win!!!! My gas is the most @ $4.37 a gallon. Last week it was $4.52...


----------

